# Florida mandatory S/N & BSL bills



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Someone posted this on a GSD list I belong to so I figured I'd share it with you. FLORIDA HB451 is a statewide mandatory spay/neuter bill and FLORIDA HB189 would lift the statewide BLS prohibition and allow each county to make its own regulations. The attached articles mentioned in the commentary weren't attached to the email I received.

* <span style="color: #000099">Subject: Mandatory Spay/neuter has come to Florida....;-(

OK Everyone...WE....FLORIDA....are now in the cross hairs...;-( On Jan
20, 2009 HB451 was filed in the Florida Legislature. This is a MANDATORY
SPAY/NEUTER BILL!!!!!!!!!! We are in deep doodoo!!! They are hoping that
Florida will be the first state to pass MSN...so you can bet your sweet
bippy that they will put every efffort into this. PLEASE!!!! Spread this
to every pet owner...every show person...every animal lover you know...let's
get our letters going....let's storm the capital if need be and let's beat
this attack. If we do not act now...this bill could be passed as early as
May...and then we will be up the proberbial creek without a paddle.

There is also HB189 which is also out there,,, this will lift the
prohibition by the state so that each Florida County can also make thier own
Breed Specific Legislation (BSL)s would also open the door for the
ARA's(Animal Rights Activitist) to be able to go county by county to get
thier adgenda passed.

As I get more info I will pass it on. I will also be finding out who and
where to send our letters and faxes and such and I will also pass this on.

Some of you may say that what is wrong with this...wouldn';t this be a
good thing...force people to take "care" of thier pets and spay/neuter thier
pets...yes..that in itself might would be OK...but this is more than just
about spaying/neutering our pets...this is a direct frontal assault on our
rights as pet owners and as property owners. Our pets are our property...we
love them and take care of them...PeTA and H$H$ and others want to take away
our rights to own pets...eat meat...use animals for medical research...wear
leather...anything that has to do with using animals for anything...even
therapy dogs and and such they believe this has to end...just google PeTA or
H$U$...you might be surprised what you find. There is more to this adgenda
than meets the eye!!! Our rights to own pets will be first...then other
"animal freedom" legislation will be passed...I cannot express how insidious
this is...it is eating away and corroding our very rights as American
Citizens and humans. It is so very scary...but then of course any "radical"
group is scary. Did you know that PeTA and H$US are considered terrorist
groups by the FBI???

I have attached a couple of articles for reference. Please taket the time
to read them and familarize yourself with the adgenda of PeTA and H$US. You
can also use the info as flyers and pamphlets to give with your puppy packs
and dog sales. And to pass out to your vet and others. We NEED EVERYONE to
step up to the plate with this one...if you think that this won't affect
you...you are badly mistaken.

It is time we wake up and step up...are you ready to meet the
challenge...or are you just going to fade and go soflty into the night until
our rights are so far gone that our animals are taken away from us???

You have permission to cross post as necessary. Please pass this on to
everyone you know!!!

Blessings...and the fight is on...
</span> *


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

Here is the HB 451 bill:

http://www.myfloridahouse.gov/Sections/D...51&Session=2009

Here is 189
http://www.myfloridahouse.gov/Sections/D...89&Session=2009


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

HB 451

(b) The governing body of a county or municipality is authorized to enact ordinances that require the licensure of the following animals that shall be exempt from sterilization: 1. A show animal registered with an established breed registration organization approved by the Division of Animal Industry of the Department of Agriculture and Consumer Services. The department shall adopt rules under ss. 120.536(1) and 120.54 to administer this subparagraph. 2. A dog or cat that has earned, or is in the process of earning, a competitive sports or training title, including, but not limited to, agility, obedience, or herding. 3. An animal trained, or in training, for use as a guide dog or service animal. 4. A dog trained, or in training, for use in law enforcement, military, or rescue activities. 5. An animal for which the owner has a valid breeding permit issued in accordance with an ordinance of the county or municipality. (c) A greyhound racing dog that currently participates in racing at a licensed parimutuel facility is exempt from sterilization. An exempt animal must be sterilized upon retirement from racing


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

I found my house representative and emailed:

Recently it's come to my attention that 2 bills were recently introduced. One being HB 451 and HB 189

Regarding HB 189, I really encourage you to vote against this bill. Removing the language and allowing counties to come up with Breed Ban Lists is a BAD idea. If anything, it should be against the law to even have breed ban lists in the state and especially to be used for homeowners insurance. Alot of ins. companies have breed bans and won't write policies if you have a dog on their "list" which vary from company to company. There are alot of responsible pet owners as well as irresponsible pet owners. Do more to punish the irresponsible owners and not the dogs. There are no bad dogs, just bad owners. 

In regards to HB 451, well this is a whole can of worms. I am a hobby breeder. I sell on limited registration, microchip and tattoo my puppies, take them back at any point in their lives. I have sold to police departments, search and rescue groups, family companions (which most have spayed/neutered on their own), as well as dogs for sport. HB451 states: The owner of every dog or cat in this state must provide sterilization of the animal by a veterinarian licensed under chapter 474 within 30 days after the animal reaches 4 months of age or 30 days after the owner takes custody of the animal, whichever occurs later. This subsection does not apply to an animal exempt from sterilization under subsection (2). Subsection 2 is only if it would adversely affect their wellbeing. I understand that competitive dogs, leo, etc are exempt but more should be done to make spay/neuters affordable for pet people and education should be more strongly emphasized rather than making anything mandatory. I can understand making it a rule for dogs that leave rescue or shelters, as they should be done before they ever leave, but to infringe upon pet owners rights is not the correct thing to do.

Again, I implore you to vote no on these 2 bills. 

Sincerely,
Angela Washburn


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

Find your rep here:
http://myfloridahouse.gov/Sections/Representatives/myrepresentative.aspx?Zip5=34604&Zip4=&

Must know your full zip code including the 4 digits afterwards.


----------



## ellen366 (Nov 2, 2007)

angela

thanks for all the links; makes it so much easier for all of us to speak up and be heard
ellen


----------



## halley05 (Apr 17, 2007)

Just sent my email.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Sent mine. This ticks me off. In my email, I wrote that I urged him to vote NO to both, and that if either passed, I would remember that come next elections.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

I knew I voted for him for a reason!! His reply:

Angela,

Thank you so much for your email. I will tell you I agree with you 100 percent and I oppose both pieces of legislation. If you ever need anything in the future please do not hesitate to contact me.

Rob Schenck


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Angela, that's awesome! Glad we have at least one politician on the side of the dogs.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

Here is a new one!!

Genetic defects disclosure, 
http://www.myfloridahouse.gov/Sections/B...B&SessionId=61&

pdf of it:
http://www.myfloridahouse.gov/Sections/D...88&Session=2009

hey want to add wording to the bill of sale stating written notice to buyers:
Dogs and cats are susceptible to more than 300 genetic disorders. Certain breeds may be predisposed to certain health problems. Therefore, it is recommended you get a scientific screening test for your dog or cat to help identify a number of genetic diseases.

And

USED TO BE:
For the purposes of subsections (5)-(12) and (16), the
term “pet dealer” means any person, firm, partnership, corporation, or other association that which, in the ordinary course of business, engages in the sale of more than two
litters, or 20 or more dogs or cats, per year, whichever is greater, to the public. This definition includes breeders of animals who sell such animals directly to a consumer.

WANT TO BE:
For the purposes of subsections (5)-(12) and (16), the
term “pet dealer” means any person, firm, partnership, corporation, or other association that which, in the ordinary course of business, engages in the sale of 20 or more dogs or cats, per year to the public. This definition includes breeders of animals who sell such animals directly to a consumer.


So basically if I have a large litter of 13, then a 2nd litter of 7, I would be classified as a pet dealer. 

I don't have a problem with adding the wording etc, BUT I have a problem with being micromanaged. Personally if someone hasn't done their homework on the breed and know what genetically that breed can be predisposed to, then they get what they asked for, imo.

Find your florida senator here!!

http://www.flsenate.gov/Welcome/index.cfm?CFID=123204553&CFTOKEN=97473416


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

Ok, Florida senate has now introduced a BSL that's basically identical to the house version!!

http://myfloridahouse.com/Sections/Bills/billsdetail.aspx?BillId=40004&SessionId=61


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

*More Florida legislation !!!!!*

Just introduced: http://www.flsenate.gov/cgi-bin/view_pag.../billtext/html/

Some are good points, some I have issues with. 

*good: no more than 50 dogs
min requirements for crates/kennels 
min exercise time*

*(I'd have to buy smoke alarms and fire extinguishers for my kennel housing area as that would be newly required) *

bad:
Provide shelter and protection from extreme temperatures and weather conditions that may be uncomfortable or hazardous to the dogs. Ambient temperature must not fall below 50° Fahrenheit or rise above 85° Fahrenheit.

*Excuse me, this is florida, it's over 85 almost 10 months out of the year. So am I not to have any dogs in kennels at times (it's covered and has a 36" industrial fan to circulate air). 
Kennel housing already has a/c and a heater. *

Provide sufficient shade to shelter all the dogs housed in the primary enclosure at one time.
(*so for people who have individual runs, no more ind. covers??) 
*
Have floors that are constructed in a manner that protects the dogs' feet and legs from injury. Ground-level kennels must be of poured concrete and sealed with an epoxy sealant so that the runs can be properly cleaned and disinfected. Raised kennels must be slatted with a solid resting surface. 

*No more gravel, mulch, etc. So any outdoor runs I'd have to say forget mulch/ground but have to pour a slab for?*

Ensure that all dogs housed in the same housing or
enclosure are compatible, as determined by observation by
trained persons. Animals that have a vicious or aggressive
disposition must be housed individually. Breeding females in
heat may not be housed in the same enclosure with sexually
mature males, except for breeding. Breeding females that have
litters may not be housed in the same enclosure with other adult
dogs. Puppies younger than 12 weeks of age may not be housed in
the same enclosure with other adult dogs, other than the dam or
foster dam.
*
ok so my kennel housing has 2 rooms, one side the adults go into their crates at night, other side of the door is the dam/puppy/whelping area. So this could no longer be as it's in the same enclosure?*

Provide veterinary care without delay when necessary. A
male unaltered dog must be examined by a veterinarian at least
once a year, and a female unaltered dog must be examined by a
veterinarian at least once a year or before each attempt to
breed, whichever occurs more frequently. The veterinarian shall
use appropriate methods to prevent, control, diagnose, and treat
diseases and injuries. A dog may not be bred if a veterinarian
determines that the animal is unfit for breeding purposes. Only
dogs between the ages of 18 months and 8 years of age may be
used for breeding. Female dogs may be allowed to whelp only one
litter per year. Ear cropping, tail docking, debarking, and
surgical births are prohibited except under anesthesia and must
be performed by a licensed veterinarian. Animals requiring
euthanasia may be euthanized only by a licensed veterinarian.
*
Ok, most of this is good. But Florida has implemented 3 yr vaccines now, so this seems like just a way for vets to make more money. In an ideal world, people can get to a vet in time for emergency euthanization, but sometimes drastic measures have to be taken say if the dog is screaming in pain, person disabled, can't get to a vet, you do what you have to do to end the animals suffering.*

I used I in there just to give examples, but the actual text states:
As used in this subsection, the term “retail pet store” means a
commercial establishment that engages in the for-profit business
of selling at retail cats, dogs, or other animals to be kept as
household pets. The term does not include any person or
establishment that breeds or raises animals to sell, exchange,
or broker or who otherwise transfers the animals to the public
as household pets.


----------

